
The Weighted Blanket campaign that raised over $3.5MM on Kickstarter is a scam - syscom
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1620645203/gravity-the-weighted-blanket-for-sleep-stress-and/comments
======
oblib
Well that sure got ugly in a hurry.

